# What machine will meet these specs?



## badger mint (May 12, 2013)

I am searching for a CNC machine that will do precision cutting of W-1, O-1, and A-2 steel on a small scale.  My goal is to cut dies for coin striking.  At present, I use a hand cut plastic pattern and a Gorton pantograph to cut the text into my dies and I hand engrave any sculptural portion of the design.  What I would like to do is design the coin in a CAD program and export it to a CNC machine to cut the design.  What I need to know is what small size or bench top mill would be able to hold the tolerances I need and have high enough spindle speed.  Either a ready to go machine or conversion is fine. Usually, die cutting CNC machines need to hold their tolerances to no more than .0005 inch in each axis and spindle speeds need to be at least 15k, 30k or more being better.  The cutting bits I use with my pantograph are 1/8 inch carbide that I cut on an Alexander cutter/grinder with a tip diameter of around .2-.3mm and each cutting pass  is usually no more than .003 inch in depth. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
Joe Paonessa


----------



## Syaminab (May 12, 2013)

I advise the new mori seiki NVD. 

http://www.moriseiki.com/english/products/mcv/04/d_index.html 


I run deckels and doosan, but are much bigger machines. The DCG makes it very rigid and this machine is made for finishing at above 55 HRC, so you can rough soft, harden and then finish hard, keeping tighter tolerances.
Or we can do them for you, look for mexcoaero in youtube.


----------

